# Portable Kit Box questions



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

I would like to get into portable kit flying with my Birmingham rollers but I have a couple questions. Do the kit birds live in the portable all the time? What is a good design for a kit box? Any ideas or tips would be great. Pictures too. Thanks


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

iam not the best guy for this considering i don't use portables right now but iampretty sure they live there all the time during the flyin season


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Birds Forever said:


> I would like to get into portable kit flying with my Birmingham rollers but I have a couple questions. Do the kit birds live in the portable all the time? What is a good design for a kit box? Any ideas or tips would be great. Pictures too. Thanks


This issue has been addressed before here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/portable-kit-46166.html?highlight=portable

and here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/kit-box-training-question-39508.html?highlight=portable

and here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/building-a-mobile-loft-47201.html?highlight=portable

and here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/portable-kits-50808.html?highlight=portable

etc.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ptras lol
tmab


----------

